# Oh my gosh!!!



## Iris the Bunny lover (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh Guess what!! i won chapion in showmanship at fair!! with my bunny Jasmine!!!!:blueribbon: yaaay!! arty0002: give me a drum roll :trio or a band lol
I can't belive it!!:thud::woohooanic::weee:


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 28, 2008)

EDIT: Double post..


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! :great:

That's amazing!!! 

arty:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 28, 2008)

Good job! I don't really care about fit and show. I think it is stupid and a waste of time. I don't care if I don't win, I am not good. I don't like doing it either, makes my bunnies all stressed and stuff.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! I'd love to get champion showman at my fair! It definitley takes lots of practice though! Even Reserve Champ Showman or the next one down would be nice.  Did you get recalled for the champion class or do they not do that at your fair? :great:


Emily


----------



## Iris the Bunny lover (Jul 28, 2008)

no theay don't do that at my fair but This is my first year and and I'm a rookie the quetion he asked me was do rabbits need unlimited fresh ICE water? false Rabbits dont need ICE water just water i said to quetion :woohoo i got it right !! the other girls q. was do aqepment such as a nest box get cleand in the sun light (or something like that) she said false it was true :bunnydance: dansing bunny says go iris go iris!! lol


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 29, 2008)

WTG!





I bet it took alot of hard work! great job! Give me high 5! lol!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 29, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Good job! I don't really care about fit and show. I think it is stupid and a waste of time. I don't care if I don't win, I am not good. I don't like doing it either, makes my bunnies all stressed and stuff.



Showmanship serves a very important purpose of practicing proper handling and examination of your rabbit. Regular examinations at home can certainly make the vet's job a lot easier because the rabbit will be relaxed and easier to handle if it's used to being examined.

How many times have I heard a pet rabbit owner exclaim, "I can't turn my rabbit over!" Certainly makes medicating, grooming and checking for health problems or injuries much more difficult!

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 29, 2008)

Great Job! I judge showmanship a lot - it's very competitive!

Pam


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 29, 2008)

Good for you! I have no idea what all is involved with showmanship, care to explain it? Judging from what Pam was saying it involves lots of manuvering your bunny. That's got to take some practice~Great Job! I could probably use some lessons from you!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2008)

This site has some good info and photos on rabbit showmanship

http://lancaster.unl.edu/4h/Rabbit/Showmanship.shtml

Pam


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 30, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Good job! I don't really care about fit and show. I think it is stupid and a waste of time. I don't care if I don't win, I am not good. I don't like doing it either, makes my bunnies all stressed and stuff.


Ummmm, that was rude.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 30, 2008)

i do have to agree with you that was rude! but i did not pay any attion to that. i kept reading the NICE things. i know i could not get gumbo or oreo to sit still long enough to teach them something! so i do agree with you that was rude.:X


----------



## Iris the Bunny lover (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you guys vary much !!! :bunnydance: dancing bunny says go iris and jasmine go iris and jasmine (jasmine is my bunny i showed)


----------



## Iris the Bunny lover (Aug 6, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Good for you! I have no idea what all is involved with showmanship, care to explain it? Judging from what Pam was saying it involves lots of manuvering your bunny. That's got to take some practice~Great Job! I could probably use some lessons from you!



I Do Lessons!! Being her sister AND teacher She has learnt most from me not to brag or anything but 

Go Me! Go Me! 

(and to think I hate school!)


----------



## Becca (Aug 6, 2008)

Well Done


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 16, 2008)

Congratulations 

Ebony and human Jo xx


----------



## sdellin (Aug 19, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Showmanship serves a very important purpose of practicing proper handling and examination of your rabbit. Regular examinations at home can certainly make the vet's job a lot easier because the rabbit will be relaxed and easier to handle if it's used to being examined.
> 
> How many times have I heard a pet rabbit owner exclaim, "I can't turn my rabbit over!" Certainly makes medicating, grooming and checking for health problems or injuries much more difficult!
> 
> Pam



This is good to know. I guess I better work harder on getting Cali used to being picked up. Thanks for explaining that.



Congrats on the win, by the way. Way to go!


----------

